# Jerky Made from Ham?



## lathechips (Apr 23, 2016)

Can a Walmart  spiral cut ham be made into jerky?  What brine?  What temp in a MES? About how long?  Ham was cheap & already sliced.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2016)

A Spiral ham is already brined, smoked and fully cooked, ready to eat. I would think the finished product would just be dry and crumbly like eating Ham flavored saw dust...JJ


----------

